# Never bred but has milk



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

One of our 4-H families has a lamamcha/ alpine cross that is two. She has never been bred but is producing milk. They said she had a quart. They are planning to milk her. Should they do this? Should they treat her to dry her out? Anyone have some insight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They can milk her, or dry her up, either way it will not hurt the doe. A doe comming into milk without kidding is called a precocious milker, or maiden milker. Sometimes does will come into milk at kidding season because of all the hormones, and sometime they come into milk if they are from heavy milking bloodlines, even without kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If it were mine I would not milk her..I would breed her. In most cases a precocious udder does not produce much milk, and if they are not set even, you will be setting her up for a life time lopsided udder....But Breed her and she will most likely WOW you. I have heard of maiden Does producing loads of milk without ever being bred..but that is rare...


----------

